# Nate was 183 pounds the night before the fight



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Heres the quote from the American Gangster

“You can’t go up twenty-three pounds in less than three months and not be tired. You just can’t do it. Nate went to bed the night before the fight at 183-pounds. He probably got in to the cage at 181-pounds. Conor probably came in to the ring at 166-pounds. So you’re looking at about fourteen to fifteen pounds right there. That matters at the size.”


For some reason I believed Voiceless that Nate weighed in at 168 pounds, but he didn't he weighed in at 169 and fighters are often 1 pound under the weight weighing in. And clearly Nate was a lot bigger in the fight. So I was right according to Chael that Nate did cut weight and was much heavier on fight day. Why else would he reject a 160lb fight a week out when any amateur could cut that weight in 2-3 days easy? There was no logic for him rejecting 160 pounds if he was only 168 pounds at the time its nonsense. 

But I;m sure the trolls that have taken up residence on MMA Forum recently will still find the weight difference meaningless and still claim they were basically fighting at 155, Conor was never a good fighter blah blah blah, he should be shamed publicly etc. 
Perhaps the trolls should consider supporting fighters who have a pair of testicles to show up and fight at whatever weight instead of steroids cheats, guys who pull out of fights, and guys who whine on every podcast they can get themselves on. But no, it ain't gonna happen, we have a tribe now who sh*t on people when they lose, champion cheats who talk and never deliver and then talk about honour in martial arts, and those who generally rejoice in the misfortune of others, an outstanding human quality of course. Alongside the other weighty opinions that Conor somehow didn't run out of gas throwing haymakers at a guy much bigger then him for two rounds because thats not physically possible of course, I mean I can go out and throw 100 haymakers in the back garden and my heart won't even skip a beat. 

Donald Trump approves this rant.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

So, who said that?
Is there a source for this?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

AmdM said:


> So, who said that?
> Is there a source for this?


Shame on you for not knowing who the American Gangster is!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Weight limit for non-title fights is at +1 sharp. So in that case 171lbs, and no fighters usually don't weigh in 2 or more pounds below max. The only one I remember who did was Machida at LHW.

Sonnen has claimed many things that have been proven to be wrong, so unless he comes up with a reliable source, it doesn't mean Jack shit what he says in this case.

The loss doesn't take anything away from McGregor coming to the fight, which was nice from him for the UFC. But he got beat by a guy who didn't have a camp at all.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Shame on you for not knowing who the American Gangster is!


Oh the one that was caught lying like a zillion times?
A nobody, almost forgot about him.

p.s. but seriously, you must provide a source, iǘe heard thereś some kind of rule...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Don posting a Conor thread calling other people trolls.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice his fans are still hanging in there pounding the excuses.

Size didnt matter to Conor or his fans.......until he lost. Then it meant the world.

Cant make this shit up....


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

So what it's not muscle, the dude ate some veggie burgers and tanked up on beer in Cabo, it's not an advantage it's a disadvantage carrying around useless party fat before a fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> So what it's not muscle, the dude ate some veggie burgers and tanked up on beer in Cabo, it's not an advantage it's a disadvantage carrying around useless party fat before a fight.


LOL, exactly. What a moronic claim to say all the extra fat Nate "No Camp" Diaz had against fully camped McGregor fight night was an advantage.

If MgGregor was half good as their followers think he is he would walk through Nate Diaz the same way Vitor walked through Scott Ferozzo and Tank Abbott. That was a weight difference, mostly fat, of course.

"Fat Nate Diaz had an advantage", double LOL. He was massively overweight against RDA too and got destroyed. Clueless Don...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nice his fans are still hanging in there pounding the excuses.
> 
> Size didnt matter to Conor or his fans.......until he lost. Then it meant the world.
> 
> Cant make this shit up....


It's less of an *excuse* and more a _*reason*_.

He couldn't jump up two weight classes and beat Nate Diaz at boxing. The book was written on how to beat Nate, leg kicks and wrestling he didn't do. It was a really bad plan that cost him the fight.

But here's the thing, he's still a champion and he has one fight left at 145. If he beats Frankie Edgar then who's left? 

His loss at 170 doesn't invalidate his 145 run.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> It's less of an *excuse* and more a _*reason*_.
> 
> He couldn't jump up two weight classes and beat Nate Diaz at boxing. The book was written on how to beat Nate, leg kicks and wrestling he didn't do. It was a really bad plan that cost him the fight.
> 
> ...


Who said hisnloss invalidates his 145 run.....99% of people have no said that.

Conor explains how accuracy and speed is better than power...and his fans all ate it like they were starving.

Nate is a slower 155 who had no camp and carried extra jiggly weight. Making him even slower. Nate isnt even a hard puncher at 155. So r3ally the best asset in this fight should have been Conor's fairly decent speed advantage.

If Conor gasses after 1.5 rounds in a fight that he didnt cut weight.....then what will skin Nd bone Conor look like if Edgar takes him into the 3rd?

Conor isnt a true leg kicker nor westler.....so not sure why you expect him to huat be that for this fight. Before the fight literally everyone who backs Conor said he would win jn a round or 2. NOOOOOW they all say that was dumb and he should have been a point fighter....

Again cannot make this shot up. The spin, back peddling, and excuses are beyond what I ever thought I'd hear for a guy who was predicted to hust go in and KO Nate as fhe 4 to 1 favorite.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

two words that could revive all of Conor and Don's hopes and dreams



*BANTAM WEIGHT* :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> So what it's not muscle, the dude ate some veggie burgers and tanked up on beer in Cabo, it's not an advantage it's a disadvantage carrying around useless party fat before a fight.


My logic is that it should help with power, power is all about transferring weight into the punch right? So more weight should equal more power, that said.... Nate is hardly a master in power punching technique, so the effect is lessoned. 

On an unrelated note, watched GSP-Serra, yeah totally to the back of the head, more with the forearm... GSP ducked into it, hard to blame Sera in this case.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> It's less of an *excuse* and more a _*reason*_.
> 
> He couldn't jump up two weight classes and beat Nate Diaz at boxing. The book was written on how to beat Nate, leg kicks and wrestling he didn't do. It was a really bad plan that cost him the fight.
> 
> ...


Oh, man, not you. Conor did not "jump up two weight classes" and you know it. He fought no WW. He fought a fat LW who looks like had to cut fat and water to make WW while Conor didn't have to bother to cut nothing, because he was in shape to fight at LW, so he was supposed to have all the advantage there.

If Conor was indeed fighting a WW, even a not so great one, 170 pounds of lean muscles, then you would see embarrassment.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Oh, man, not you. Conor did not "jump up two weight classes" and you know it. He fought no WW. He fought a fat LW who looks like had to cut fat and water to make WW while Conor didn't have to bother to cut nothing, because he was in shape to fight at LW, so he was supposed to have all the advantage there.
> 
> If Conor was indeed fighting a WW, even a not so great one, 170 pounds of lean muscles, then you would see embarrassment.


Nate isn't a fat LW he's a skinny MW.

If we broke down the weightclasses by _*average height*_ this is what you would have.

HW/LHW - 6'2-6'4
MW -6'0-6'1
WW - 5'10-5'11
LW - 5'9-5'10
FW - 5'7-5'8
BW - 5'6-5'7
Fly - 5'5-5'6

The Diaz brothers chose not to have healthy muscular average frames, they want the advantage. Their is nothing wrong with that, it's an advantage they and many other chose to do. But that's his choice, their is nothing natural about 6'0 155lbs.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Nate isn't a fat LW he's a skinny MW.
> 
> If we broke down the weightclasses by _*average height*_ this is what you would have.
> 
> ...


Heh, pretty much, and people go on about McGregor basically being a cheat for fighting at 147 against "midgets" when, going by your stats, he is just 1 inch above average (unlike say, Max Holloway, who is 5ft 11) while Nate Diaz has spent most of his career being a 6ft LW.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Weight limit for non-title fights is at +1 sharp. So in that case 171lbs, and no fighters usually don't weigh in 2 or more pounds below max. The only one I remember who did was Machida at LHW.
> 
> .


1 guy comes in a pound underweight on almost every fight card. Look at this recent one where a bunch of guys came in half a pound under 
http://mmajunkie.com/2016/02/ufc-fight-night-83-live-and-official-weigh-in-results-2



jonnyg4508 said:


> Nice his fans are still hanging in there pounding the excuses.
> 
> Size didnt matter to Conor or his fans.......until he lost. Then it meant the world.
> 
> Cant make this shit up....


I already said I was mistaken that the size wouldn't matter. But in your world unless I ram 25 **cks into my mouth for half an hour in repentance it not enough :laugh:



Liddellianenko said:


> So what it's not muscle, the dude ate some veggie burgers and tanked up on beer in Cabo, it's not an advantage it's a disadvantage carrying around useless party fat before a fight.


So he cut down to 169 and then put on 15 pounds of fat? :confused02:



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> LOL, exactly. What a moronic claim to say all the extra fat Nate "No Camp" Diaz had against fully camped McGregor fight night was an advantage.
> 
> If MgGregor was half good as their followers think he is he would walk through Nate Diaz the same way Vitor walked through Scott Ferozzo and Tank Abbott. That was a weight difference, mostly fat, of course.
> 
> "Fat Nate Diaz had an advantage", double LOL. He was massively overweight against RDA too and got destroyed. Clueless Don...


Yeah put another needle in your arm sportsman and kick a few guys in the balls. Then go to Mass and ask for forgiveness and come back and preach to us all what a shining beacon of hope for goodness that you are. :thumb02:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sure Nate was around 180. He is one of the largest 155 lb fighters to start, plus he was totally out of shape. It doesn't matter in the long run since Nate made weight and won the fight. People here argue about some silly stuff, this is not a shock or a big deal.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah put another needle in your arm sportsman and kick a few guys in the balls. Then go to Mass and ask for forgiveness and come back and preach to us all what a shining beacon of hope for goodness that you are. :thumb02:


Love the way you can't no longer provide a technical, reasonable answer but only these trollish bold statements.

I have to confess I thought for a moment you were a knowledgable person, but you recently have crashed down in this forum harder than McGregor and became the poster boy of unreasonable fanboysm.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Love the way you can't no longer provide a technical, reasonable answer but only these trollish bold statements.
> 
> I have to confess I thought for a moment you were a knowledgable person, but you recently have crashed down in this forum harder than McGregor and became the poster boy of unreasonable fanboysm.


Nah dude

About six months ago you had a nervous breakdown and went from being a decent guy to blindly following cheats, and then justifying it. 

You preach constantly about honour and martial arts, yet you practice the exact opposite of that in your posts. Your the most dishonourable poster on the forum. The way you went on after Ronda lost was shameful. Somehow you managed to reel it in in the days after Conor, but you couldn't hold it and come out defending that boob Aldo vehemently even though you know he is a cheat and a bit_ch who not only would not step up when he said he would, but then laughs at a guy after defeat. "Honour" 

You talk about religion and spirituality, but you are actually full of hate, you constantly hate. 

You don't debate things, you get emotional and only post to try and win an argument, never to understand or learn or develop. You only post to win not to discuss. When your opinion is questioned with logic you just get abusive and childish, your thread with Clyde the other day smells of some sort of internal crisis. 

I don't know what happened to you, your an emotional mess, irritable, illogical, hypocritical. Yet you want to preach honour and spirituality. You sh*t on Conor for talking trash, yet you almost do it every day that you post for the last 6 months. 

I suggest you take a look at yourself and try and get yourself straight. We can keep going if you want until the mods step in, but since I unblocked you a couple weeks ago, all I can see is you being nasty, emotional and trailer park dumb in about 80% of your posts.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Nah dude
> 
> About six months ago you had a nervous breakdown and went from being a decent guy to blindly following cheats, and then justifying it.
> 
> ...


Just LOL.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Just LOL. What a loser.


I actually felt guilty just now posting all that about you and was in the process of deletion, but since you quoted it I can't do that now :laugh:

But the feeling of guilt for having a go at you does not mean I don't believe every word of it. I just don't want to send your into further crisis...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> 1 guy comes in a pound underweight on almost every fight card. Look at this recent one where a bunch of guys came in half a pound under
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/02/ufc-fight-night-83-live-and-official-weigh-in-results-2


What do you want to tell¿ Not a single one or your examples (bar HWs) comes in 2lbs or more under weight limit. Where are all those fighters that often come in so much under weight limit as Diaz in this fight as you claim¿ And where is Sonnen's reliable source¿


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> I actually felt guilty just now posting all that about you and was in the process of deletion, but since you quoted it I can't do that now :laugh:
> 
> But the feeling of guilt for having a go at you does not mean I don't believe every word of it. I just don't want to send your into further crisis...


Wow. Further embarrassing. I am the overly emotional, but you instantly regret all the shit you just wrote and was about to delete it, but because I was too quick quoting it now you are standing by everything you've said. Man, you are pathetic.

As I said, you are over...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

A few words from the MW Monster who crushed Conor Mcgregor and Broke Donrifle's heart in what was so clearly an unfair contest.



> “I feel like, honest, I feel like the UFC wants to weed me the f— out of this position,” Diaz told ESPN.com. “I don’t know if I’m supposed to say that. Sorry. I feel like a lot of people are coming at me now. I see them making a lot of excuses for him, and I think it’s kind of ridiculous.
> 
> “I don’t think it’s just the UFC. It’s everybody. People are saying, ‘Oh, [McGregor] is great, he’s accepted the loss so well.’ If I would have lost, people would be saying, ‘piece of s— shouldn’t have accepted the fight.’ I don’t mean to be bitter, but there are a lot of excuses being made for this guy. He’s talking about winning the first round. There are five rounds in a fight. Who gives a s— if you won a round? You lost.”


Y'all think Nate should challenge Luke next? 

Don't worry don if Conor McGregor can just dodge Frankie a little longer and if faber beats Cruz then there is still achance for the irish GOAT to win 2 belts.

...but not if Cruz wins. he's too big for Conor McGregor. :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Guys keep it civil please.

I know you two can argue without resorting to name calling :thumbsup:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> What do you want to tell¿ Not a single one or your examples (bar HWs) comes in 2lbs or more under weight limit. Where are all those fighters that often come in so much under weight limit as Diaz in this fight as you claim¿ And where is Sonnen's reliable source¿


Just google the recent weigh in results for cards and you'll see there usually always one guy coming in 1 pounds underweight. 
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UF...-Stephen-Thompson-on-Point-in-Las-Vegas-99823

Here Rivas in the FW division coming in at 144. 

Chael is my source, and I don't know Chaels source, but he is saying a direct weight and I can't see why he would just make that up. But ok, you can discredit Chael he is not exactly a fountain of truth.

But I ask you this, why would Nate turn down a 160lb fight if he was 168lbs - this was the initial weight you quoted after the fight as weigh in weight. Do you not think Nate could cut 8 pounds in 11 days for 500K? And just looking at the two guys in the ring you could tell there was a size and weight difference. 

My point overall here is that everyone has been saying they fought at the same weight and calling Conor a bitch for the last 10 days. Logic and eyes + Chael say Nate was around 15 pounds heavier. 
And no Jonny, I will not get on my knees.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Just google the recent weigh in results for cards and you'll see there usually always one guy coming in 1 pounds underweight.
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UF...-Stephen-Thompson-on-Point-in-Las-Vegas-99823
> 
> Here Rivas in the FW division coming in at 144.


So you found an undercard fighter who did. Is that often¿ Almost all main card fighters come in -0.5 or sharp and there is a reason for it.

McGregor lost to a skinny fat Diaz without a training camp.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> So you found an undercard fighter who did. Is that often¿ Almost all main card fighters come in -0.5 or sharp and there is a reason for it.


I'm not talking shi* brah, I googled 5 cards and 3 of them had a guy one pound under in the lower divisions and the last one I linked had 3 fighters half a pound under. It happens a lot, and by a lot I mean like 5-10% of the time


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This thread in a nutshell.

:fighting:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Guys keep it civil please.
> 
> I know you two can argue without resorting to name calling :thumbsup:


Can I call you names instead?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Can I call you names instead?


Spite him!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Can I call you names instead?


Feel free, but I'll go all Norman on yo arse.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Nate isn't a fat LW he's a skinny MW.
> 
> If we broke down the weightclasses by _*average height*_ this is what you would have.
> 
> ...


So charles oliveria is a skinny MW?

Nate has made 155 like a champ most all his career and got ragdolled ahen he truly went to 170. He has got controlled at 155. He has few real 1-2 punch KOs. 

Nate with his age has grown a bit but really he is a 160lb fighter. Nick is thr bigger brother and fought at 185 and didnt look like a 185 vs Silva. 

Nate Diaz and Charles Oliveria are just skinny MWs.

I thought Ive heard it all but clearly I havent.

Please just stop.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder what the real warrior on the bottom in this following picture would comment on people saying that McGregor only lost because of the *unfairness* of having his back taken by a "heavier man"...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

John8204 said:


> If we broke down the weightclasses by _*average height*_ this is what you would have.


But why would we do such nonsense without considering bodytype/bone structure etc.

There is a reason why it's called *weight *classes and not *height *classes.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Everyone was just on steroids. If less guys did that or pumped iron and were healthy....there would be more tall fighters in lowers classes.

Lombard was 5'9 185. No one back in the day would have really considered him at 170 until he had too. DC was a 5'10 HW!!!!!! And a damn good one!. The scare when he went to 205 was could he make a healthy cut since he had kidney failure for cutting so long.....

Nate even at age 30 and tall makes 155 as well as Conor makes 145. 

Conor is a large 145. Nate is a long 155 who really doesnt base his game around any force or KO shots......

It is hilarious that after all these years we have people saying Nate is a big ass dude! Back in the day people picked on his strength and expected him to get thrown around each fight. But now all of a sudden he is a monster. 

Conor is the one who carried too much weight which gassed him.....but we are also going to cry that we heard nate was 183. Clearly the weight was a disadvantage for Conor! Clearly the extra weight helped Nate! LOGIC


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Please excuse the high pitch tone of this quote, someone won't let go of the mans nuts long enough for him to speak.



> I don't care about weight. It makes no difference to me. Wherever it's at, give me an opponent, and a date, and that's it."


The one and only, Conor McGregor...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nate even at age 30 and tall makes 155 as well as Conor makes 145.
> 
> Conor is a large 145.


I only disgree with this part of your post. 

This is not the face of a "large FW" or the face of a man that cuts that weight to 145 as well as Nate cuts to 155:










Even Conor's training partner Gunnar Nelson has already publicly addressed Conor massive weight cuts and also stated that is a way of "taking advantages of the rules".

He is the full article:



> *Gunnar Nelson Seems Concerned For Conor McGregor’s Long-Term Health Due To Steep Weight Cuts
> 
> Gunnar Nelson doesn’t approve of his teammate Conor McGregor’s severe, but habitual, weight cutting.*
> 
> ...


It is that simple, anyone who does need a nasty weight cut to make FW (or any division) is not a natural FW, even a large one.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I wonder what the real warrior on the bottom in this following picture would comment on people saying that McGregor only lost because of the *unfairness* of having his back taken by a "heavier man"...


This is some really shitty proof you have... BigNog, an extremely talented HW, a legend, struggled with an unskilled ogre only due to sid Ogre's size advantage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> This is some really shitty proof you have... BigNog, an extremely talented HW, a legend, struggled with an unskilled ogre only due to sid Ogre's size advantage.


Come on, stop ruining my post with this unnecessary break down. We are only speaking about size difference. :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Come on, stop ruining my post with this unnecessary break down. We are only speaking about size difference. :laugh:


And that size difference masked a huge gulf in skill. Nate Diaz is not Bob Sapp, his size difference his backed up with a lot of skill.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Chael is probably chatting rubbish, as per, but it is odd that Nate didn't accept a catchweight fight at 160 or 165. If he wasn't packing extra weight, why not easily cut to 160 or 165 for 1 million?

The fat = no advantage argument: What about Roy Nelson? If Roy was super shredded he could easily fight as a MW, possibly even welterweight? He doesn't have a particularly built or thick frame, the majority of his weight is just.....fat. 










Yet he can more than hold his own at HW and has knocked many men out. 

Also, let us not forget that a fat B.J. Penn was able to stand toe-to-toe with Machida at HW for three rounds and was able to absorb his strikes.



















It's fairly obvious from the above pic that Nate has quite a considerable size advantage over Conor - it's Big Foot/Fedor-esque.










Nate beat him fair and square, but to anyone that really thinks size had NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING to do with the outcome at UFC 196 is being a little naive. I'd like to see a rematch down the line at 155 lbs. It was a great fight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Come on, stop ruining my post with this unnecessary break down. We are only speaking about size difference. :laugh:


You know that Bob Sapp knocked a 4-time K-1 champion - Ernesto Hoost - twice, right?

That's not doing your argument any favours.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You know that Bob Sapp knocked a 4-time K-1 champion - Ernesto Hoost - twice, right?
> 
> That's not doing your argument any favours.


Hoost has the best low kicks highlights on YouTube.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@ReptilianSlayer, size had to do with the win, but it also had something to do with why Nate beat Jim Miller, Takanori Gomi and Michael Johnson and just about everyone. He's a tall guy and he uses his reach very well. McGregor does the same thing at FW, he uses his height difference (his style also gives him a few extra inches of reach) and can keep people at the range he wants.

I don't think it's like an "excuse". Conor wanted to fight for the Lightweight title. He then fought a Lightweight contender and lost. Sure they were at WW but come fight night RDA would have been over WW anyways. Nate was probably a little bit under the weight he could have been fighting at LW because him and Conor were a little bit shy of the 170 mark, probably meaning neither really cut much weight at all and were just walking around at that weight.

Like Bigfoot and Fedor for example. Yeah, Bigfoot used his size to dominate Fedor...but Bigfoot is a heavyweight fighter. Fedor was fighting to prove he was the best heavyweight so that's all there was to it.

Not that you're making this excuse, just we've both probably seen people say the reason Conor lost was because of that as if it was an unfair advantage. I mean if Will Chope was a more skilled martial artist he'd stand like 8 inches taller than McGregor at FW you know? Nate was bigger but Nate's a fighter who uses a reach and height advantage over most extremely well. Jon Jones is another example of this. Anderson Silva to a degree.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @ReptilianSlayer, LW because him and Conor were a little bit shy of the 170 mark, probably meaning neither really cut much weight at all and were just walking around at that weight.


Read the title of the thread brah!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Read the title of the thread brah!


Read about Chael Sonnen talking about Nate Diaz's weight when Diaz himself has never said anything even similar to it?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @ReptilianSlayer, size had to do with the win, but it also had something to do with why Nate beat Jim Miller, Takanori Gomi and Michael Johnson and just about everyone. He's a tall guy and he uses his reach very well. McGregor does the same thing at FW, he uses his height difference (his style also gives him a few extra inches of reach) and can keep people at the range he wants.
> 
> I don't think it's like an "excuse". Conor wanted to fight for the Lightweight title. He then fought a Lightweight contender and lost. Sure they were at WW but come fight night RDA would have been over WW anyways. *Nate was probably a little bit under the weight he could have been fighting at LW because him and Conor were a little bit shy of the 170 mark*, probably meaning neither really cut much weight at all and were just walking around at that weight.
> 
> ...


You been reading any of this thread? Not see the pic of Nate looking enormous over McGregor in the pic posted above. I think it's fairly obvious that Nate was packing much more weight than Conor on fight night.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Conor is the one who carried too much weight which gassed him


Interesting point. I kind of drew Conor's gassing down to him putting too much into his shots, but I wonder if carrying a lot of extra weight could actually provide a negative in this case. I'd have thought that no weight cut would have been a positive thing but maybe not.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Really speaks to how inflated McGregor's ego had become when he starts thinking he can give up weight to Diaz and still take him out in the first round. This loss might do him some good.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Interesting point. I kind of drew Conor's gassing down to him putting too much into his shots, but I wonder if carrying a lot of extra weight could actually provide a negative in this case. I'd have thought that no weight cut would have been a positive thing but maybe not.


It would be a positive thing if he was doing a load of cardio and not eating steak for breakfast and thinking Nate would be put away in a minute or two. The amount of cardio done making 145 would be huge, instead he probably got lazy and just ate for the last week and worked on power


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You been reading any of this thread? Not see the pic of Nate looking enormous over McGregor in the pic posted above. I think it's fairly obvious that Nate was packing much more weight than Conor on fight night.


As I said to Don, a random quote from Mr. Attention Seeker means little to me.

But even if Nate did weight more on fight night, so what? Is that the difference maker of the fight? Conor didn't even try to get Nate off of him, he was already on dream street by that time. We've seen Diaz hurt loads of people with his one two combos and when you look at that punch in slow mo, tell that wasn't a picture perfect crack in the chin. Diaz has also essentially never been rocked badly from punches to the best of my memory, so to say Conor would have rocked him would be jumping the gun quite a bit.

I don't see how the weight difference, if there was one, made any bit of difference. Conor doesn't have the ability to rock Diaz easily with his punches, Diaz has the ability to rock Conor easily with his punches.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As I said to Don, a random quote from Mr. Attention Seeker means little to me.
> 
> But even if Nate did weight more on fight night, so what? Is that the difference maker of the fight? Conor didn't even try to get Nate off of him, he was already on dream street by that time. We've seen Diaz hurt loads of people with his one two combos and when you look at that punch in slow mo, tell that wasn't a picture perfect crack in the chin. Diaz has also essentially never been rocked badly from punches to the best of my memory, so to say Conor would have rocked him would be jumping the gun quite a bit.
> 
> I don't see how the weight difference, if there was one, made any bit of difference. Conor doesn't have the ability to rock Diaz easily with his punches, Diaz has the ability to rock Conor easily with his punches.


The weight difference at that weight is about physics - force, power etc. What will ko a guy at 145 will not ko a guy at 170. Thats what we paid to see, and we saw the result. We know he's the best puncher at 145, and now we know the best puncher at 145 can't KO a guy at 170. The only margin for error in that statement is that Nate probably has a better chin then Cerone for example. Although he also rolls with punches better.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> Really speaks to how inflated McGregor's ego had become when he starts thinking he can give up weight to Diaz and still take him out in the first round. This loss might do him some good.


This is an absolutely fantastic article on Conor McGregor and, perhaps, his overconfidence in his left hand and how that could lead to his eventual downfall.

Highly recommend everyone ITT give it a read:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/1...rs-path-mma-technique-boxing-gif-poirier-lyle


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> The weight difference at that weight is about physics - force, power etc. What will ko a guy at 145 will not ko a guy at 170. Thats what we paid to see, and we saw the result. We know he's the best puncher at 145, and now we know the best puncher at 145 can't KO a guy at 170. The only margin for error in that statement is that Nate probably has a better chin then Cerone for example. Although he also rolls with punches better.


Conor is obviously better suited to being at 145. But let's say Diaz was 185 on the night. He's 15 pounds heavier than McGregor, so as you say force, power etc. are a factor.

Except the UFC heavyweight division is 60 pounds apart. It's VERY common for a heavyweight to have 15lbs on the other guy, and it's just as common for the smaller guy to win.

Conor wanted to fight for the Lightweight belt and he got beat by a Lightweight contender. That's all I see to it. You guys are coming off like you want to completely protect Conor's record, as if this was some freak show fight that has no bearing on his career, but the simple fact is he was defeated by a guy who was better than him that night. Nate Diaz isn't a WW. He's like Conor, he fights better a weight class lower which he has to cut to get to. You can't write it off like Diaz is Rory MacDonald or something.

This fight proved that Conor isn't ready for the Lightweight title. He's still the FW champion of the world. He could be the greatest ever based on that down the line.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This is an absolutely fantastic article on Conor McGregor and, perhaps, his overconfidence in his left hand and how that could lead to his eventual downfall.
> 
> Highly recommend everyone ITT give it a read:
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/1...rs-path-mma-technique-boxing-gif-poirier-lyle


Great article indeed.

People need to ask themselves if they KO'd the p4p best fighter in the world in 13 seconds with ease, would they not be a tad over confident...

As stated already this loss will be good for him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Chael is probably chatting rubbish, as per, but it is odd that Nate didn't accept a catchweight fight at 160 or 165. If he wasn't packing extra weight, why not easily cut to 160 or 165 for 1 million?
> 
> t.


Is this even accurate though?

From what I read and heard when the fight was made ia that Conor and UFC said 160. Nate said 165. Conor then said who cares make it 170.

From what I have understood Nate was willing to do 165.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Conor is obviously better suited to being at 145. But let's say Diaz was 185 on the night. He's 15 pounds heavier than McGregor, so as you say force, power etc. are a factor.
> 
> Except the UFC heavyweight division is 60 pounds apart. It's VERY common for a heavyweight to have 15lbs on the other guy, and it's just as common for the smaller guy to win.
> 
> ...


Not trying to protect anything. This loss will be the thing that makes him great in the long run. It will stop him getting complacent thinking he can KO anyone whenever he wants because any time he thinks that he'll see a picture of Nate in his mind. 

Weight difference when your above 200lbs is a completely different kettle of fish. The actual force a 200lb man can generate compared to a 155lb man is night and day. Hex Rei is a scientist i think, he can explain it better then me! My best example is when Eubank fought Carl Thompson a bunch of weight classes higher and hit him with everything and could not put him away. And Eubank had HUGE power in his hands. 

You can't say Conors not ready for the LW belt. Without IV guys are not able to rehydrate 30 pounds like Tibeau used to do. RDA would probably go up to 170 after weighing in. Taking a punch off a 170 pounds guy and a 183 pound guy theres different physics involved.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Is this even accurate though?
> 
> From what I read and heard when the fight was made ia that Conor and UFC said 160. Nate said 165. Conor then said who cares make it 170.
> 
> From what I have understood Nate was willing to do 165.


From what I read, this is almost accurate but it was:-

They asked Nate to step in at Lightweight. They turned it down cause he couldn't cut that much.

It was proposed at 160. Not sure if UFC proposed or accepted it but Nate's team eventually came back and said he can't make 160.

Then the number 165 came up, again, not sure if it was from Nate or the UFC. McGregor then apparently didn't wait for an answer and like you said, just said 170.

Nate came in at 169 did he not? He could definitely have made 165 with a push. I think you're right in that Nate never turned down 165.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> From what I read, this is almost accurate but it was:-
> 
> They asked Nate to step in at Lightweight. They turned it down cause he couldn't cut that much.
> 
> ...


Nate said 165, Conor was so complacent he didn't even want to cut 3 pounds. It wasn't about letting Nate get comfortable as good a line as that was, just more Conor getting lazy. 
All the same its nice he could have this blip in his career and still remain champ :laugh:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So charles oliveria is a skinny MW?


No he's 5'10 so that makes him a skinny welterweight.

And really we are going with Oliveira as your example, well how has he looked at WW, LW, and FW

170 - 3-0
155 - 11-2-(1)
145 - 7-3

Though really 145 is a bit of a stretch as he missed weight three times and would be cut.

Also maybe you should pick an example of a guy who didn't shatter at the touch in the Holloway fight.



> Nate has made 155 like a champ most all his career and got ragdolled ahen he truly went to 170. He has got controlled at 155. He has few real 1-2 punch KOs.


A champ with a 66% win percentage. If you consider Kurt Pelligrino, Josh Neer, and Donald Cerrone welterweight fights he'd be 6-2.




> Nate with his age has grown a bit but really he is a 160lb fighter. Nick is thr bigger brother and fought at 185 and didnt look like a 185 vs Silva.


Because Silva at 6'2 could be a HW, and maybe if he was healthy he wouldn't need drugs and his leg would snap in two.




Voiceless said:


> But why would we do such nonsense without considering bodytype/bone structure etc.
> 
> There is a reason why it's called *weight *classes and not *height *classes.


Well you can end up like Anthony Johnson and be healthy and successful at 205 as opposed to being broken down at 170. Or you could be like George Roop and get KO'd by 135ers.

Also "bone structure" in my Corey Hill opinion tends to be weaker by cutting down multiple classes.





jonnyg4508 said:


> Everyone was just on steroids. If less guys did that or pumped iron and were healthy....there would be more tall fighters in lowers classes.


Some would say Anderson Silva took roids so he had that KO power with very skinny lean muscle.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Lombard was 5'9 185. No one back in the day would have really considered him at 170 until he had too.


Well except for the Judo medals at 160 and the WW grand prix which is where he lost his only fights till he came to the UFC.



jonnyg4508 said:


> DC was a 5'10 HW!!!!!! And a damn good one!. The scare when he went to 205 was could he make a healthy cut since he had kidney failure for cutting so long.....


HW's and LHW's really are the same size they tend to average in the 6'2-6'4 range but you will always have smaller guys. Being tiny can also be an advantage look at Serra, Sherk, and Hughes



jonnyg4508 said:


> Conor is a large 145. Nate is a long 155 who really doesnt base his game around any force or KO shots......
> 
> It is hilarious that after all these years we have people saying Nate is a big ass dude! Back in the day people picked on his strength and expected him to get thrown around each fight. But now all of a sudden he is a monster.


Who ever said Nate was strong? Length is an advantage in MMA, but it isn't natural and for most it tends to be fleeting



jonnyg4508 said:


> Conor is the one who carried too much weight which gassed him.....but we are also going to cry that we heard nate was 183. Clearly the weight was a disadvantage for Conor! Clearly the extra weight helped Nate! LOGIC


I think Nate not having to make a cut was an advantage. I also think Conor fought Nate with a bad game plan.

Looking at why a fighter lost is not "crying" it's well within the rules to do what Nate does.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> C
> 
> Nate beat him fair and square, but to anyone that really thinks size had NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING to do with the outcome at UFC 196 is being a little naive. I'd like to see a rematch down the line at 155 lbs. It was a great fight.


And anyone dismissing the fact Nate knew he was fighting 10 days before the fight like it didnt hurt Nate's performance is foolish

RDA beat Nate when he was packing extta pounds and he had a camp. So what is the difference here?

More than ever this fight has brought so much hypocrisy.

Conor carried too much weight it hurt him
Nate carried too much weight it helped him.

Weight doesnt matter I want tobbie next. (Fans clap)
Weight mattered.

Conor will KO hom early if he wants. (Said 90% od conor fans)
Conor should have pt fought and kicked.

Conor fans are admitting the extreme levels of delusional they are by going back on every claim they so firmly stood behind.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And anyone dismissing the fact Nate knew he was fighting 10 days before the fight like it didnt hurt Nate's performance is foolish
> 
> RDA beat Nate when he was packing extta pounds and he had a camp. So what is the difference here?
> 
> ...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

"I felt i was winning for 9 minutes of the fight" -conor


HahagaH


Also I see that there have been pics leaked of Conor with hookers doing blow. But thats just a rumor im throwing out there that I just heard.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Lol i dropped that hint after the last press conference before he faught Aldo. Just nobody got the 'Charles' reference. I guess they dont call it that anywhere else


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Lol i dropped that hint after the last press conference before he faught Aldo. Just nobody got the 'Charles' reference. I guess they dont call it that anywhere else


Ive seen the pics. But nothing really shown. Hanging out with some nicely boobed lady....looks pretty Fd up. But no real shots of coke.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Lol i dropped that hint after the last press conference before he faught Aldo. Just nobody got the 'Charles' reference. I guess they dont call it that anywhere else


They call it Charlie here too.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Well since his bird never leaves his side i doubt the hookers. The coke though id be more surprised is there was none...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who said hisnloss invalidates his 145 run.....99% of people have no said that.
> 
> Conor explains how accuracy and speed is better than power...and his fans all ate it like they were starving.
> 
> ...


So you are ignoring all his 3 round fights where he wasn't gassed at all? You are ignoring when he popped up with a full tank at the end of the 2nd with Mendes wearing him down on the ground for two rounds? You know, the same thing Frankie is supposed to do to him?

What you're saying is he has a better gas tank when he adds 25 pounds on him? He should have a better gas tank at 170 than at 145? Go put on a 25 pound coat and let me know if you get tired quicker on a morning run than if you didn't have a 25 pound coat on.

Conor has never gassed at 145 during fights that were much more strenuous than the Diaz fight. Go ask Penn if he gasses faster at 170 than he does at 145. I guarantee you he'd tell you he gasses far quicker at 170. Adding weight doesn't = better gas tank. Contrary to people mindlessy parroting that Conor "isn't a 145er", most of his career is at 145. That's where he is most comfortable at, that's where his body feels best at, that's where he has won a world championship at and KO'd the #1 P4P fighter at. He's a 145 pound fighter, and he put on 25 pounds and gassed after throwing heavy shots for a round that normally does not gas him out at lower weights.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Well you can end up like Anthony Johnson and be healthy and successful at 205 as opposed to being broken down at 170. Or you could be like George Roop and get KO'd by 135ers.


Johnson regularly missed weight, he even missed weight at MW.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I was listening to a discussion about weight classes which made a lot of sense.

In boxing it's much easier for a lighter fighter to do well against the heavier opponent because they gain the advantage of speed and nimbleness. However this is thought not to work so well in MMA because of the wrestling, grappling and ground game. With this extra weight can make a huge difference to the outcome of the fight.

Point is all this discussion about the tiny details of heights and weights, don't really apply because both fighters were striking pretty much the whole time.

Also I suggest people trust the evidence of their own eyeballs because Conor McGregor was a shade shorter but considerably more muscled fighter. Takeoff Nate's flab and Connor would be considerably heavier of the two.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> So you are ignoring all his 3 round fights where he wasn't gassed at all? You are ignoring when he popped up with a full tank at the end of the 2nd with Mendes wearing him down on the ground for two rounds? You know, the same thing Frankie is supposed to do to him?
> 
> What you're saying is he has a better gas tank when he adds 25 pounds on him? He should have a better gas tank at 170 than at 145? Go put on a 25 pound coat and let me know if you get tired quicker on a morning run than if you didn't have a 25 pound coat on.
> 
> Conor has never gassed at 145 during fights that were much more strenuous than the Diaz fight. Go ask Penn if he gasses faster at 170 than he does at 145. I guarantee you he'd tell you he gasses far quicker at 170. Adding weight doesn't = better gas tank. Contrary to people mindlessy parroting that Conor "isn't a 145er", most of his career is at 145. That's where he is most comfortable at, that's where his body feels best at, that's where he has won a world championship at and KO'd the #1 P4P fighter at. He's a 145 pound fighter, and he put on 25 pounds and gassed after throwing heavy shots for a round that normally does not gas him out at lower weights.


It really is amazing how few understand fighting and weight. Or just choose to word it with no care of facts.

Try putting a 25 lb coat on? So in other words Conor at 145 just stays at 145 for his fight? He balloons up to at the very least 160. He came in at 168 here. So I dont get this Conor beefed up crap. He may have lifted a bit more knowing his cut was easier......but he basically just came in shape at almost a weight he cuts from for 145.

So no it isnt putting on a 25lb coat. Don himself projected Conor to walk around at 180.

What about Nate's coat? He fights at 155.....he was carrying a coat as well if that is how we are going yo view this. Why didnt he gas? He was the one taking more shots in the first.....

Yea Conor hasnt gassed much at 145....but how many 3 rounders has he went? Not in a while. He has gotten bigger with age. He is filled out enough now that 145 is harder now than when he first came to the UFC.

Conor carried a coat and couldnt handle it.
Nate carried a coat with no camp and not fully in shape....and handled it.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I was listening to a discussion about weight classes which made a lot of sense.
> 
> In boxing it's much easier for a lighter fighter to do well against the heavier opponent because they gain the advantage of speed and nimbleness. However this is thought not to work so well in MMA because of the wrestling, grappling and ground game. With this extra weight can make a huge difference to the outcome of the fight.
> 
> ...


Ah yes 4 inches+ in height is just a 'shade' these days. 

As to your boxing reference, which no offence but is complete nonsense, I give you an outstanding match to watch where a KO artist Eubank fights a guy 22 lbs above his weight class


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It really is amazing how few understand fighting and weight. Or just choose to word it with no care of facts.
> 
> Try putting a 25 lb coat on? So in other words Conor at 145 just stays at 145 for his fight? He balloons up to at the very least 160. He came in at 168 here. So I dont get this Conor beefed up crap. He may have lifted a bit more knowing his cut was easier......but he basically just came in shape at almost a weight he cuts from for 145.
> 
> ...


Who cares about Nate? I don't care what Nate did or how Nate reacted or how Nate fared. 

You obviously don't understand weight, not me. Why do you think fat guys get tired so fast? It's because they have more weight on them. Conor had an extra 25 pounds on him, 25 pounds he does not have when fighting at 145. He was heavier, bulkier, he gassed because of this. This is common sense 101, you can't get around it.

Conor's last fight before Aldo, was against a wrestler who took him down in a fast paced, rough fight for 2 whole rounds. Conor popped up in the end, with a full complete tank of gass, and KO'd Mendes. Frankie is supposed "take him down and let's see how fast Conor gasses" oops, already happened, he had a full tank before he got the KO 'cause it was at 145 where he didn't get dragged down by weight. 

It wasn't "when he first got into the UFC". This was 2 fights ago, and what, 2-3 months before fighting Aldo? Conor has shown to have a very solid gas tank at 145, during fights that are FAR more strenuous and fast paced than the Diaz fight.

He slowed drastically after the first round (before he even got hit by Diaz), you could visibly see him gas. Don't sit here and act like the 25 pounds didn't matter, it absolutely did and it absolutely effected his performance. 

Picking on Conor for fun is one thing, losing all common sense to do so is another.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If he cant handle Nate Diaz for his physicality then he would have been tossed around by RDA for as long as it took.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If he cant handle Nate Diaz for his physicality then he would have been tossed around by RDA for as long as it took.


Very doubtful. Conor would catch him on the way in. 
What RDA could do to Conor is KO him because he has the power, but lets not pretend his boxing is on the level, he is definitely getting caught going in for takedowns, and being lighter then Nate and coming onto the punches as opposed to rolling with them and moving backwards its a whole other ballgame.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If he cant handle Nate Diaz for his physicality then he would have been tossed around by RDA for as long as it took.


And this has to do with him fighting at 145 against Frankie how? Just recently Conor KO'd a wrestler who took him down for 2 rounds while having a full tank of gas. He butchered Mendes at the end of the second without showing any signs of being tired. 

You seem to like changing the subject quickly whenever you lose your points. Who cares about Nate and who cares about RDA. You claimed that if Conor gasses in a round at 170, he must gas quickly at 145 against Frankie. I'm telling you that weight is a major factor in gassing out and that the extra 25 pounds hurt his gas tank and performance. Common sense 101 applies here. 

You come back with "oh, uh, what about RDA?!?!?" Who cares about RDA? I'm not talking about RDA. I'm talking about Frankie vs. Conor at 145. Now you show me a lick of evidence - anywhere - that Conor gasses at 145 like he did in that Diaz fight, and you might have a point. Show me the evidence.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> Who cares about Nate? I don't care what Nate did or how Nate reacted or how Nate fared.
> 
> You obviously don't understand weight, not me. Why do you think fat guys get tired so fast? It's because they have more weight on them. Conor had an extra 25 pounds on him, 25 pounds he does not have when fighting at 145. He was heavier, bulkier, he gassed because of this. This is common sense 101, you can't get around it.
> 
> ...


If it is common sense then why did you and 75% of the forum believe none of this mattered and Conor would roll through "overrated nate" ? 

Odd that after he loses this is all just common knowledge. But before this fight pretty much no one made point of it. Funny how that works.

What is Mcgregor weight that he was babbling on about beforehand? 

At the pressers in muscle shirts people here commented on how jacked he looked.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If it is common sense then why did you and 75% of the forum believe none of this mattered and Conor would roll through "overrated nate" ?
> 
> Odd that after he loses this is all just common knowledge. But before this fight pretty much no one made point of it. Funny how that works.
> 
> ...


You didn't read my posts before that fight, did you? Go to the first post in the Conor vs. Nate official fight thread. I claimed VERY clearly that weight is a major factor in the fight and I had no idea who was going to win because of it. Conor has never fought at that weight. He is not at 170 pounder contrary to people parroting that nonsense. He was fighting a bigger guy in a weight class that isn't his own. Who knows what the hell is going to happen - that was my opinion on the fight, you can go check yourself.

It's obvious that Conor cannot perform at 170 like he does at 145, the man gasses inside two rounds. The same guy that goes 3 rounds with a hurt knee easily, the same guy that gets taken down for 2 rounds against Mendes in a high paced fight who gets up and KO's him with a full gas tank. That guy gassed fast in a fight that wasn't even that fast paced. It's obvious to anyone with a lick of common sense and two eyeballs what happened during that fight if you go back and watch it.

So again, you show me ANY evidence ANYWHERE that Conor gasses at 145. Show it to me. You're claiming his fight at 170 is some sort of proof that if he fights frankie he will gas (in spite of the fact that he has never gassed like that 145 and in fact has a really solid gas tank there). Show the evidence. Let's see it. Or are you going to keep ignoring it because you're wrong?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> You didn't read my posts before that fight, did you? Go to the first post in the Conor vs. Nate official fight thread. I claimed VERY clearly that weight is a major factor in the fight and I had no idea who was going to win because of it. Conor has never fought at that weight. He is not at 170 pounder contrary to people parroting that nonsense. He was fighting a bigger guy in a weight class that isn't his own. Who knows what the hell is going to happen - that was my opinion on the fight.
> 
> It's obvious that Conor cannot perform at 170 like he does at 145, the man gasses inside two rounds. The same guy that goes 3 rounds with a hurt knee easily, the same guy that gets taken down for 2 rounds against Mendes in a high paced fight who gets up and KO's him with a full gas tank. That guy gassed fast in a fight that wasn't even that fast paced. It's obvious to anyone with a lick of common sense and two eyeballs what happened during that fight if you go back and watch it.
> 
> So again, you show me ANY evidence ANYWHERE that Conor gasses at 145. Show it to me. You're claiming his fight at 170 is some sort of proof that if he fights frankie he will gas (in spite of the fact that he has never gassed like that 145 and in fact has a really solid gas tank there). Show the evidence. Let's see it. Or are you going to keep ignoring it because you're wrong?


Well then you are one of the few and not someone I am referencing in this thread....

If Conor knocks out Nate early then his legion of fans are here chanting speed and accuracy! Bring on Robbie!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well then you are one of the few and not someone I am referencing in this thread....


What I thought of the fight before is meaningless to the discussion. You claimed that Conor's fight at 170 showed how Conor's gas will be against Frankie at 145.

I'm asking you, where is the evidence that he gasses at 145 against Frankie? He fought 3 rounds with a bad knee and didn't gas at 145, he fought a hard pace grappling match with Mendes at 145 and had a full tank and KO'd him. Where does it show that him fighting with 25 pounds of extra weight and gsssing means that he will gas at 145 where he has never gassed before? Why are you coming to that conclusion?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> What I thought of the fight before is meaningless to the discussion. You claimed that Conor's fight at 170 showed how Conor's gas will be against Frankie at 145.
> 
> I'm asking you, where is the evidence that he gasses at 145 against Frankie? He fought 3 rounds with a bad knee and didn't gas at 145, he fought a hard pace grappling match with Mendes at 145 and had a full tank and KO'd him. Where does it show that him fighting with 25 pounds of extra weight and gsssing means that he will gas at 145 where he has never gassed before? Why are you coming to that conclusion?


I have no evidence of that. It was a claim/hunch. 

He weighed 168 for this fight. After a 145 weigh in he most likely weighs at the very least 160. So my point is he wasnt carrying that mich extra weight on fight night....and didnt have to rehydrate a depleated body. So my point was him getting an excuse because he carried extra weight is nonsense. He weight 160-165 during a 145lb fight after almost dying the day before.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Conor said he could take out the mountain from Game of Thrones!! I know he is saying the weight was an issue now (to save some face and keep his stock high) but really he would have known the weight difference coming in and would have been confident in overcoming it - maybe that shows a bit of naivety/inexperience in him - I'm sure he does spar with WWs and MWs but they are hardly elite sparring partners. 

The thing is Conor isn't even really making excuses for the loss, so why his fans are is beyond me - It makes Conor look bad when he has handled this loss about as well as he could.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Ah yes 4 inches+ in height is just a 'shade' these days.
> 
> As to your boxing reference, which no offence but is complete nonsense, I give you an outstanding match to watch where a KO artist Eubank fights a guy 22 lbs above his weight class


The boxing reference I believe was the view of Big John McCarthy from one of his recent pod casts. I enjoyed your Eubank video, I've not seen that fight before. In my view Eubank was definitely the proto-Conor McGregor. Everyone loved to hate him, I was a huge fan. Back in the day I sold cable TV and watched him come up from his very first fight on UK TV. That era of boxing was amazing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Nate beat him fair and square, but to anyone that really thinks size had NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING to do with the outcome at UFC 196 is being a little naive.


Would it be naive to "really think size had NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING to do with the outcome" of Conor fights at FW?


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know why it's so hard for people to believe that Nate is an absolute physical specimen. The dude rag dolls people all the time. I heard someone say that someone else said he came in at 200 pounds and Conor fought with two broken legs. What a deeply brave and humble man!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This is an absolutely fantastic article on Conor McGregor and, perhaps, his overconfidence in his left hand and how that could lead to his eventual downfall.
> 
> Highly recommend everyone ITT give it a read:
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/1...rs-path-mma-technique-boxing-gif-poirier-lyle


Yeah, Ive read it, Connor Ruebusch is certainly one of the best writers in the business, i like his breakdown stuff more than Jack Slack.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Would it be naive to "really think size had NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING to do with the outcome" of Conor fights at FW?


Well, he's already fought and beat two bigger men than him at FW - Dustin Poirier and Max Holloway - so size certainly had nothing to do with those victories. 


















Of course, he used his size well in other fights in the division, but let's not pretend that Jose Aldo hasn't struggled immensely with weight cutting in the past either. I'm not sure what your point is? When have people stated that Conor isn't a large FW in the past? Pretty much everyone recognizes this. He cuts to make weight, like many other fighters do, and performs on the night.

The point is, he moved up two weight classes, yes, two, against a man who was much larger than him, clearly evident by the pics posted. He also had critics on this forum saying that he was going to pull out of UFC 196 and not take a replacement fight against Cerrone/Diaz. Instead he moved up 2 weight classes on short notice and took a risk NO OTHER fighter has ever done in the past after winning their belt. Is that not worthy of any respect?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I felt the need to come on this thread and clarify, that *size doesn't matter*.

/thread


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Well, he's already fought and beat two bigger men than him at FW - Dustin Poirier and Max Holloway - so size certainly had nothing to do with those victories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no this is not right at all. Conor is much bigger then Poirier. Much much heavier. I mean Poirier left FW because he couldn't handle the cut anymore so on that basis alone he's much smaller then Conor. 
And Holloway, he's been on a 5 fight losing streak since the Conor fight so he is totally irrelevant. Conor has only ever fought people from the movie Willow, its final!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

LizaG said:


> I felt the need to come on this thread and clarify, that *size doesn't matter*.
> 
> /thread


And thats what she said.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

does this guy remind you of anyone?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Anteries said:


> does this guy remind you of anyone?


Of course, thats Chris Eubank - the chief fashion consultant for the McGregor Brand.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Chris Eubank is a badass... 



Spite said:


> And thats what she said.


Never said it to me


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Nate isn't a fat LW he's a skinny MW.
> 
> If we broke down the weightclasses by _*average height*_ this is what you would have.
> 
> ...





Joabbuac said:


> Heh, pretty much, and people go on about McGregor basically being a cheat for fighting at 147 against "midgets" when, going by your stats, he is just 1 inch above average (unlike say, Max Holloway, who is 5ft 11) while Nate Diaz has spent most of his career being a 6ft LW.


You guys don't seem to understand that there are two components to "big". Height AND muscle mass. 

Measuring only one of those parameters and making an "average", then pretending all those outside of that average as "huge" is beyond stupid.

THIS is what a 6'0" MW looks like 













And THIS is what a 6'0" LW looks like













There is nothing unnatural about the Diaz bros frames, they are vegans who don't bulk up on a lot of protein. If anything they are the most natural fighters in the entire sport, no supplements, no roids, no protein loading. Probably 80% of the world's men have a low muscle bod like the Diaz bros, nothing unnatural about it.

George Roop as a BW, Anthony Johnson at WW, Kendal Grove at MW and CONOR at FW, THESE are unnatural frames.



DonRifle said:


> So he cut down to 169 and then put on 15 pounds of fat? :confused02:


What are you talking about? I'm saying he weighed probably in the high 170s because he let himself go in the off season, then he steamed off 5-10 lbs of that as usual and weighed in at 169 ... because guys often overshoot the mark by up to a pound when they steam off. Then he was probably late 170s by fight night again after rehydration. 

What I'm saying is though that those extra few pounds were USELESS FAT, not muscle. It slows you down and 7-10 lbs of fat aren't going to make a major difference in punching momentum as @Joabbuac claims, but it IS going to make a massive dent in cardio, especially if it's unhealthy junk fat like what you get from partying (yes there are different kinds of stored fat as well). It was a disadvantage, not an advantage.



ReptilianSlayer said:


> You know that Bob Sapp knocked a 4-time K-1 champion - Ernesto Hoost - twice, right?
> 
> That's not doing your argument any favours.


You know Bob Sapp is pure huge muscle right? I'm not sure if you're being thick on purpose or you really don't see the difference between the likes of Sapp / Lesnar / Overeem and guys like Emmanuel Yarbarough and Teila Tuli, both of whom got their asses handed to them. Nate's flabby party "skinny fat" falls in the Yarbarough and Tuli box of "advantages", not the Sapp box.

Nelson is an exception. The lone exception in all of modern MMA to actually be a semi-relevant fighter carrying so much useless fat and fighting above his lean weight division. He just happens to be really skilled and HW happens to be incredibly thin. Everyone else rationally cuts all possible fat and fights at a lean 7-15% bodyfat mass. 

BJ actually proves my point more ... he dominated at LW but got destroyed by the top WWs and LHWs when he carried the extra fat.

Point is, fat is mostly useless in a fight. Especially last minute holiday fat which every serious fighter aims to shed off in the camp before a fight, unlike Roy's which actually has solid muscle mass underneath.

But the goober huggers are so delirious they're actually desperate to convert a handicap into a perceived advantage. Anything to rationalise this :laugh:











Also Nate DID accept the fight at 165. It was CONOR who said "make it 170, tell him to get comfortable" despite Nate's acceptance, stacking up his excuses of "oh it was a WELTERWEIGHT fight" beforehand, when the catchweight had already been accepted.








DonRifle said:


> Well since his bird never leaves his side i doubt the hookers. The coke though id be more surprised is there was none...


Dude posted a pic proudly groping some stripper's bare ass not to long ago, didn't see his bird then. Wouldn't be surprised at either.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I could watch Conor getting Stockton slapped and running all day. Then the panic wrestling was just sweet icing.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> You guys don't seem to understand that there are two components to "big". Height AND muscle mass.
> 
> Measuring only one of those parameters and making an "average", then pretending all those outside of that average as "huge" is beyond stupid.
> 
> ...


Maybe his bird lets him have a bit of fun who knows. 

Couple of points - your first two pics is one guy on roids and one guy whos not
Second Nate is not a Vegan he just doesn't eat land animals. So he eats fish and dairy. 

If he is 15 pounds heavier walking around, then he's 15 pounds heavier during the fight. He is not a fat bum, to quote him he's 'in better shape out of camp then most guys in camp'. He trains minimum 2 hours a day. 
But seems you bought the 'fat skinny' line more then the McGregor fans!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> You guys don't seem to understand that there are two components to "big". Height AND muscle mass.
> 
> Measuring only one of those parameters and making an "average", then pretending all those outside of that average as "huge" is beyond stupid.



Yeah... and i have been saying this for years, it always confuses me when someone calls a fighter "big for the weight" when all they are is tall. McGregor is apparently "huge" for the weight... sure he puffs his chest out, stands on tips toes just like any egocentric man who doesn't reach 6ft... never thought he completely outsized the rest of the division to this ridiculous degree.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> .


Quoted because this gif should be on every page of every Conor McGregor thread until he wins a fight. :thumb02:

I have a legitimate question for those of you who have followed Conor McGregor's career more closely than I have. And for those who understand cutting weight and can be honest and objective.

Has Conor McGregor ever competed with someone who out weighed him on fight night before Nate?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Quoted because this gif should be on every page of every Conor McGregor thread until he wins a fight. :thumb02:
> 
> I have a legitimate question for those of you who have followed Conor McGregor's career more closely than I have. And for those who understand cutting weight and can be honest and objective.
> 
> Has Conor McGregor ever competed with someone who out weighed him on fight night before Nate?


D D D D Dustin Poirier


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> D D D D Dustin Poirier


I have no idea how Dustin made that weight cut. He is a prime example of someone who I believe was definitely hindering his ability to perform with a huge weight cut.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> Maybe his bird lets him have a bit of fun who knows.
> 
> Couple of points - your first two pics is one guy on roids and one guy whos not
> Second Nate is not a Vegan he just doesn't eat land animals. So he eats fish and dairy.
> ...


Jacare has never tested positive for roids so I don't know what you're talking about. Maybe you're thinking of Romero.

Either way, whether or not roids were used to develop the muscle is a tangent, I'm talking about the "science" of what constitutes big, not "how" the muscle was developed.

And a 6 foot MIDDLEWEIGHT is JACKED. Nate is not a MW, anyone who claims that is beyond stupid and delusional. He is not even a Welterweight, the guy has literally only 4 fights and a 2-2 record in that division out of 29 total career fights. 

At best he is at the bigger end of the lightweight spectrum, similar in "bigness" to guys like Khabib ... if you took away some muscle and added the same amount of weight in height terms to Khatib, you'd probably have a Nate Diaz type skinnyish 6 ft build.

You are the one taking Nate literally ... him being in "better shape" meant he still trains some cardio in the off season, not that he has no extra fat. If he had no extra fat, he'd accept the fight at LW instead of asking for 160 and then 165 as he did. The fact that he chose those figures means he had 5-10 extra lbs of holiday fat as is usual during the off season. And OBVIOUSLY he's not putting on muscle in between fights for lightweight, how the heck would he make weight for his next lightweight fight if he started adding muscle in between fights that you can't burn off before the weigh ins?

That fat is useless, it slows you down and drains cardio, this is not muscle mass that he deliberately put on. If you're so eager to take Nate at his word then hear him talk about how he purposely cruised the first round because he was worried about cardio, and figured he'd turn it up in the second. 

Aside from the minor 5-10 lbs of flab, Nate was the exact same FRAME he's been for 90% of his career, which has been fought at LIGHTWEIGHT. Do you see any LIGHTWEIGHTS complaining that Nate was an unfair fight for them? Or do you see his record where he lost to EIGHT regular lightweights? But when Goober his ass handed to him, suddenly he's this enormous Super Heavy Weight titan or something and completely unfair. 



Joabbuac said:


> Yeah... and i have been saying this for years, it always confuses me when someone calls a fighter "big for the weight" when all they are is tall. McGregor is apparently "huge" for the weight... sure he puffs his chest out, stands on tips toes just like any egocentric man who doesn't reach 6ft... never thought he completely outsized the rest of the division to this ridiculous degree.


He is huge, show me another 5'9 FW with his level of muscle mass, "puffed chest" or not. The only other guy was Poirier I'll give you, who was also huge for FW, and that's why he moved to LW for good. Other than that FWs are either 5'7" and below or are reeeeally skinny like Holloway, not relatively broad built like goober.

Better yet, show me another fighter who looks like an unrecognisable hobo at the weighins.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> He is huge, show me another 5'9 FW with his level of muscle mass, "puffed chest" or not. The only other guy was Poirier I'll give you, who was also huge for FW, and that's why he moved to LW for good. Other than that FWs are either 5'7" and below or are reeeeally skinny like Holloway, not relatively broad built like goober.
> 
> Better yet, show me another fighter who looks like an unrecognisable hobo at the weighins.


Look how skinny he was in his debut, this was him coming down from 155 also. Ill link it, since the picture is big. 

http://severemma.com/wp-content/upl...ht-Dublin-Free-Fight-McGregor-vs.-Brimage.jpg

Jose Aldo can barely make 145 and has looked awful late on in fights because of his weight cuts, seems like he struggles more with his weight cuts than McGregor does. 

and do these men really look much different? 










Of course Holloway is a little skinnier, you have to be to make 147 at 5ft11, but both are in the same proportion.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Quoted because this gif should be on every page of every Conor McGregor thread until he wins a fight. :thumb02:
> 
> *I have a legitimate question for those of you who have followed Conor McGregor's career more closely than I have. And for those who understand cutting weight and can be honest and objective.
> 
> Has Conor McGregor ever competed with someone who out weighed him on fight night before Nate?*


He has quite regularly I believe. Ivan Buchinger and Arthur Sowinski are two guys that come to mind who would have been bigger when fighting (and both had him for height). I'm not sure about the reach though - Conor has a very long reach for someone of his stature.
Obviously he never faced someone who knew how to use their weight/reach advantage like Nate though.

I think people get too polarised on this arguement - His die-hard fans dismiss his size as a factor at featherweight when it's obvious that his size and reach advantage is a HUGE contributor to his success, and then Conor's detractors suggest his success is SOLELY down to being too big for the 'normal featherweights' - which again I don't think is true.
In my opinion if Conor had 10 fights against top 20 opposition at Welterweight (where he wasn't the bigger guy) I'd still back him to come out with a better than 60% win percentage, because his understanding of distance and angles is phenomenal and he has fight ending power, but I do question if he'd be as dominant without the physical advantages.


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

Conor took a bit too big bite to chew. Was feeling invincible, was feeling like God. Now there's free lesson for all the youngsters sitting around.

I hope he'll be back in old fashion in next match...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the answers guys. good to know. I'm gonna leave this one to y'all from here on, just one last comment.

Almost all UFC fighters are obsessed with cutting as much as they can. It isn't Conor McGregor's fault that he's better at it than most but as a fan it's not a quality I look for or admire in a fighter.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It isn't Conor McGregor's fault that he's better at it than most but as a fan it's not a quality I look for or admire in a fighter.


Wholeheartedly agree. I want fighting skill to determine the outcome of a fight. Not metabolism.

Having said that, we need to remember Conor came to the UFC as a LW and they asked him to fight at FW. So its not like he was chasing midgets. When the UFC come calling, a fighter isnt going to refuse if they ask him to drop a weight class. At that early juncture, im sure fighters will do whatever they are asked; They just want to fight in the UFC.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Wholeheartedly agree. I want fighting skill to determine the outcome of a fight. Not metabolism.
> 
> Having said that, we need to remember Conor came to the UFC as a LW and they asked him to fight at FW. So its not like he was chasing midgets. When the UFC come calling, a fighter isnt going to refuse if they ask him to drop a weight class. At that early juncture, im sure fighters will do whatever they are asked; They just want to fight in the UFC.


He was Champion of both weight classes in CWFC when he was brought in.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> Look how skinny he was in his debut, this was him coming down from 155 also. Ill link it, since the picture is big.
> 
> http://severemma.com/wp-content/upl...ht-Dublin-Free-Fight-McGregor-vs.-Brimage.jpg
> 
> ...


Way to prove my point, that's a weigh in pic. We already know that he cuts more water weight than any other fighter in history and looks like a concentration camp victim then.

Show me a pic of him INSIDE the octagon, like I did of Nate and Jacare. that's when you'll know what his actual body is. Then compare it to any other FW at or above 5'9", other than Poirier. You won't find a single other one with that stocky a build at that height at FW. That's my point.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Way to prove my point, that's a weigh in pic. We already know that he cuts more water weight than any other fighter in history and looks like a concentration camp victim then.
> 
> Show me a pic of him INSIDE the octagon, like I did of Nate and Jacare. that's when you'll know what his actual body is. Then compare it to any other FW at or above 5'9", other than Poirier. You won't find a single other one with that stocky a build at that height at FW. That's my point.


:laugh: How does that prove your point?










You really think McGregor was soooo much stockier than Holloway? The difference is minimal.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> He was Champion of both weight classes in CWFC when he was brought in.


I know. But on moving to the UFC, Conor wanted to fight at LW. Thats what he was hoping for. My point being, he wasn't being a coward looking to stay at FW, fighting midgets, as some suggest.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: How does that prove your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever your eyes are biased, he looks far more stocky than Holloway even in that side angle gif you picked, with their entire bodies blocked by their arm so you can hardly even see their physiques. You could fit Holloway in a toothpaste tube that's how narrow his back and chest is ... the only muscle he has is on his arms and goober still tops him there.

This










is not "minimal difference" to this


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I would've highlighted his legs if i was arguing your point.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> I would've highlighted his legs if i was arguing your point.


Yes, the legs too, but really not even needed. I can tell you've seen the light.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

There's not that many MMA forums, there's a good chance that, McGregor will have seen some of the posts here, I hope so lol.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yes, the legs too, but really not even needed. I can tell you've seen the light.


:laugh: Ill always have Dustin Poirier... never thought i would utter those words.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Is everyone pretty much agreeing that Conor would be a very solid sized LW and Nate is a tall lanky lw that uses little force/power in his game....

Is that pretty much agreeable?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Is everyone pretty much agreeing that Conor would be a very solid sized LW and Nate is a tall lanky lw that uses little force/power in his game....
> 
> Is that pretty much agreeable?


I think its just about agreeable. Nate is a big LW. Conor would be a solid one.
Anyone over 6ft for me fighting at LW is big. But an actual fight where both of them cut to LW would be a more fair contest. I think Nate was too big for Conor in their fight. I'm not making excuses I didn't think he would be too big, I was as over confident as Conor was, but it proved the case during the fight.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

And this is as good a reason as any to be cocky if your a fighter and your KO fools left and right


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

People put way too much emphasis on the size advantage McGregor has at 145. He's not the only one who makes some of the other 45'ers look small. If it would have been him outsizing Diaz in that fight rather than the other way around, and he won, he'd have got zero credit. 

Who remembers when Rumble used to cut to 170 - was he any better off than at heavier weights? 

You could argue Edgar was as successful at LW than he's been at FW.

If Velasquez cut loads of weight and won the LHW title, would everyone discredit him and say he's a fraud because he got beat at HW?

There's no right or wrong in the current system. Some fighters can cut weight and be effective, others can't or simply don't. You can't start completely dismissing a champion because he's a bit bigger than some of his opponents in that division. I don't think McGregor outsizes FW's like Nate seemed to outsize him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I think its just about agreeable. Nate is a big LW. Conor would be a solid one.
> Anyone over 6ft for me fighting at LW is big. But an actual fight where both of them cut to LW would be a more fair contest. I think Nate was too big for Conor in their fight. I'm not making excuses I didn't think he would be too big, I was as over confident as Conor was, but it proved the case during the fight.


Meh. Before this fight Nate is cosidered a toothpick who would get tossed around by any good wrestler. And he offers little KO power. He carries a few more pounds of flab off no camp and suddenly Nate is a beast of a LW.

Struve holds no real advantage over a Cain or Roy or whoever. Pure height and reach means little when you are slower. Nates whole game is pat pat with excellent distance control and tolling with punches. Everyone now acts surprised as to what his game is. It is so odd. 

What exactly did size have to do in the fight? Someone explain to me what it did? Did nate lean on Conor? Did he wrestle **** him? Did he toss him around? Conor seemed to handle thr reach ok in the first.....so why is it an excuse when the 2nd he didnt? How did Nate use his amazing 10 lb weight advantage? Makes no sense with how the fight played out....

Conor was in championship shape coming into that fight ready to kill at 155. People act like a week out he decided to eat donuts for no reason. He didnt as that makes no sense. He was in championship shape cutting to 155 from 168. Nate was out of shape for his standards and shed 10 lbs of easy sweat off fat weight....

Conor probably had the best camp of his life. But if Nate was 5'11 this would have all been a bit different.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Meh. Before this fight Nate is cosidered a toothpick who would get tossed around by any good wrestler. And he offers little KO power. He carries a few more pounds of flab off no camp and suddenly Nate is a beast of a LW.
> 
> Struve holds no real advantage over a Cain or Roy or whoever. Pure height and reach means little when you are slower. Nates whole game is pat pat with excellent distance control and tolling with punches. Everyone now acts surprised as to what his game is. It is so odd.
> 
> ...


The size mattered in terms of physics Conor couldn't generate enough power to KO a guy that big. 

On the camp I don't think he had a good camp at all, this is part of the problem. He is thinking he can go in there and KO Nate easy. And also he's not doing any cardio to cut weight, he's doing all this movement and strength building stuff to get power, and eating loads. He got the preparation all wrong if you ask me, combining that with a poor fight strategy is the reason he gassed. All comes down to overconfidence, but sher anyone would be overconfident KO'ing guys the way he was and earning the kind of money he's earning. You'd want to be some zen buddha not to


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think that before you factor in the size, you need to factor in the opponent. Has Nate Diaz been KOed by punches in his life?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

A kick and punches by a guy not huge on power..

We knew Nate was a tough son of a gun to finish before the fight. Didnt stop you and Don from saying KO....early no less.

Cracks me up. Either people dont really watch Nate Diaz fight or they were delusional.

Of course it all mattes now since you know he lost. But if Nate fans had brought up a legit excuse like camp if he had lost.....you all would be not so realistic and say we are crying.

The double standard is thick. 

Conor should only fight at 145 or those with average at best chins so he can KO them.

But honestly Id love to see Nate vd Conor 2 at 200.....at 155 lbs. Of course after he wins again he would still be too big. I mean obviously you guys would come with thr same excuses. But Id enjoy it again.


----------

